# Tybee Island weekend



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Well again what should have been a day of me getting off at 12:00 instead turned into a 12+hr day so no way I'm making the drive to SSI tonight to be on Jekyll in the AM so I'll be out on Tybee at the North end. Might move up to the point, but might also just take my regular spot. If anyone else is heading out stop by and say hi or cast a rod out too. Going to try to hit the sunup and sunset slots since the tides will be turning at both. 

I'll post a report, hopefully it's worth posting. Either way it will beat working.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2017)

That's to bad Dawg, I would go out to the north end and join you but I'm not feeling to good this weekend, maybe next time. Let us know how it goes.


MadDawgJ said:


> Well again what should have been a day of me getting off at 12:00 instead turned into a 12+hr day so no way I'm making the drive to SSI tonight to be on Jekyll in the AM so I'll be out on Tybee at the North end. Might move up to the point, but might also just take my regular spot. If anyone else is heading out stop by and say hi or cast a rod out too. Going to try to hit the sunup and sunset slots since the tides will be turning at both.
> I'll post a report, hopefully it's worth posting. Either way it will beat working.


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

I was on the north end again Thursday morning. Got a couple bites between 8 and 11. Bite turned on for about 20 minutes when it was nearly high tide in the middle of the day. Turned off again quickly. All whiting. Not used to catching there at high tide.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

I made it out today (4-1). Fished the incoming. Many hungry Whiting up to 13" munched on my fresh shrimp. Bite started just after sunrise and lasted for two hours. Got really slow at mid-tide. Harvested four good ones for lunch. Bigger Whiting were in the wash. Horseshoe crabs far out.

Sunrise was picture worthy.....................................







[/URL]









[/URL]









[/URL]


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunrise like that is a great way to start your day. I can't wait for vacation. Tight lines.:fishing:


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great picture. Wonderful way to start the day. Thanks for the report.


----------



## kendall (Aug 7, 2010)

Great photo I hope to be their in about 50 days to see it in person


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Must have just missed you yesterday Fatback. Guy I normally get bait shrimp from enjoyed his Friday night a bit too much and could t get a hold of him. While driving around looking for good bait I decided screw it and swung by River Supply and picked up the TFO SCS1106-2 that they had. The old bailess 704z balances nicely on it and my initial impressions of the rod are quite good. Finally got to the surf about 10:30 and like Anchorite has been seeing there was a short but fierce bite shortly before high tide. 3 whiting went into the cooler, 2 smaller ones and a diner plate sized ray where sent home with a free meal. 

Went home to eat, cool off and take care of the dogs a little after 2pm and ended up taking a nap on the couch and not making it back out that night. Went out this AM despite the wind and never hooked anything. Something took some bait but not the hook. I really wasn't enjoying that wind and had left the jacket in the truck so I called it for a lunch break. If the wind dies down I'll head back out.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

New rod, old reel


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

Good reports, and great pictures. See you guys down there soon enough. Trying to clear a work path for a long weekend in April.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Well I added a hoody and headed out to finish off the bait I had despite the 12mph winds. Rather do that than sit on the couch anyways so why not. Spent some more time with the new rod, sent some more well fed whiting on back, kept two more good sized girls and right befor 7pm finally hooked what I thought I had been getting robbed by. 

[/URL

First weak of the season so I was happy. She was right at the border of legal so I let her go, funny thing is she didn't hit the rig with cut bait and designed for them I had out, she nailed the shrimp on the high low again, but I finally hooked her. 

My high low isn't tied all that long so I can add sections to the weight to raise it off the bottom if needed, and I probably should have. Never got a good hit or a hook up from the bottom hook (or the cheater hook for croakers off the Sputnik, thanks Fatback I stole that trick from you) so I actually just stopped baiting that hook and just kept catching. Never was close to a constant run like mid season but there where more nice sized whiting to catch than I needed to put in the cooler and I never waited long enough to think I was wasting time. 

Distance cast didn't seem to have too much difference in hook ups so I mainly went with a mild lob out with a 4 oz sput. Want to figure out what the weaks want to get some of them on the dinner plate, put I have an idea for a rig for how they are feeding right now. We will see if that works.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Good reports MadDawgj. Cool new rod you got there. That rod most likely has my fingerprints on it as I was at River Supply checking out stuff last month and I fondled her. She felt good in the store and the blue color is refreshing. I also like the dual rung guides. Looking for a review from you?

The cheater hook works, keep it baited!

The outlook for this coming week ain't very promising weather wise, strong fronts and lots of winds. Hopefully conditions will improve for the weekend. Water temps are good and steadily rising, fishing will become flat out wide open soon. Not sure where the Pompano are but I know they are on their way. They are still catching them in good numbers in NE Florida. Blacktips will began arriving after water temps pass seventy.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah I'd fondled it a couple times since they got it in too. Full review will be coming once I get some more time with it but I really like the feel of it so far. First cast was with a 4oz Gemini on a high/low and I just gently swung it to see how it felt and it went sailing off towards Daufuskie. The Penn Prevail (same size and lure rating) had to be fought hard to get even close to that distance with any weight, the TFO is just a natural and smooth feeling cast with lots of forgiveness. Much more enjoyable and just inspires confidence in the casts, unfortunately I only got to test in on a dinner plate ray and an 11' whiting so far so can't comment on it's fight. It's very light so a Penn SSV6500 (22.3 or 23oz bailess) or the old 704z (23.5) or similar is about perfect weight to balance it.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the reports. I will be down Saturday 8th. I will be staying in rivers end campground. I guess I will be fishing the north end since getting around will be hard for me. Are you catching any blues on metal by chance? Any big sharks around? Thanks again for the reports.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Sleep, from rivers end you are right where I park to fish so you are good, walk over to Polk St and down to the beach access right there. No blues yet, and I don't sling metal to give you any advice on that here. (Though I am interested in trying it) Haven't slung 8&bait yet for sharks this year since the water hasn't warmed up just yet but there are usually some around. 

Just remember that technically shark fishing on Tybee is illegal and weekend before last I saw some guys down the beach get hassled about it so if anyone asks you are fishing for drum and as long as you let them go alive it's almost always not an issue. 

Hopefully I'll get out for a bit too.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

From what I am gathering, mostly the smaller fish are around now. I will pickup some fresh shrimp once I arrive and use the ol river rig.


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

Went to catch bait behind my house and the mullet are in thick - weren't there in numbers last week. I see water temp around tybee still around 66. Going to try and get out this weekend or Monday.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Good to here, always a good sign when the mullet are around. High tides are right around sunrise and sunset, but it'll be too cold for me tomorrow morning, will try to get out once it starts coming in and fish till high tide. Thanks for the update


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Got set up around 2:30 or so today until about 6:30. Whiting bite was good again, nothing ridiculous but if the rod hadn't bent in 15 mins it meant your bait was gone. Plenty of good sized girls and a couple plate sized rays. Got an interesting double hook up on the high low, interesting because it was on the same hook:

<a href="http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Maddawgj/media/fishies/F51FF251-20EB-4A82-8BBE-3681528EA723_zpsbc0vu9sm.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1363.photobucket.com/albums/r710/Maddawgj/fishies/F51FF251-20EB-4A82-8BBE-3681528EA723_zpsbc0vu9sm.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo F51FF251-20EB-4A82-8BBE-3681528EA723_zpsbc0vu9sm.jpg"></a>

I guess spiky got the bait and the whiting tried to get him. Either way I sent them both back on their way. 

Saw some mullet in the suds but didn't catch anything in close other than a croaker sized whiting. Only got to run the grocery rods since when I went to tie the shock leader on the glory rod I found that River Supply had spooled my reel backwards so it was useless. First time I've paid to have a reel spooled for me, go figure. 

Stopped at the Shell station on 80 and Quarterman on the way out and saw this:

<a href="http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Maddawgj/media/fishies/0304CED3-BFFA-4882-ABC6-A953020D870D_zpsa24kgj7y.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1363.photobucket.com/albums/r710/Maddawgj/fishies/0304CED3-BFFA-4882-ABC6-A953020D870D_zpsa24kgj7y.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 0304CED3-BFFA-4882-ABC6-A953020D870D_zpsa24kgj7y.jpg"></a>

Lol, quess if we are fishing the dock after dark and the bite is on and we are out of bait I might possibly be willing to try vending machine bait. Only ever seen those on big fishing piers in Cali. 

Got to head into work for a couple hours in the AM but I'll try to get back out in the PM.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

That's kinda funny. Did you look at the price. Can't be any worse quality than buying it on the pier or chiseling it out of the Walmart freezer bottom. Lol. A smart guy would put a beer vending machine beside it. Can't wait until vacation time and hit the surf.:fishing::beer:


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Today's report, more tourists and less whiting. A couple more big girls made it to the cooler but the bite definitely wasn't what it's been yesterday and last week. That or I lost my mojo, either one. Plenty of tourist every where, even Fatback's spring breakers. You can have them bud, the girls aren't worth looking at enough to deal with the horny guys with them trying to impress them. 

Caught more rays than whiting and still had more bait left over than I wanted too. Absolutely not a bad day but not a banner day either. The traffic from the port was more than usual so that didn't help, will try again next weekend, hopefully with more gear up and running.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey man, I do like me some spring break mermaids, saw a couple of good ones this evening, problem was they had too many clothes on due to cool temps and winds. 

Speaking of winds, been crappy recently keeping me off the beach. But, I did hit the surf for a couple hours late this afternoon. Fished the last of the incoming. Conditions were tolerable, water was clearer than expected. I do have Pompano on my mind, but no takers. Bite was ok, the bigger Whiting were way out there. Plenty of these to be had, fat with eggs..............








[/URL]

New to this springs catch list..........................Bluefish.........................................








[/URL]


Fishing should only improve from here on out. Time to start slinging out baits on the glory rod.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Ohh blues. Some of the hardest toothy bites I've had have come on those greasy guys. It's like their oil just teases them in and when they finally find it it is on. Hit hard and run fast. 

Can't wait for the water to get warmer and the bite to be on.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey ya'll and thanks for all the info. I fished for 3 days mainly at low tide. I caught plenty of sea mullets all 3 days, all on shrimp. I fished between the green marker and the wooden post. I did catch 1 eel, robin fish (I think). All in all it wuz a good trip to tybee island Wuz Worth it.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Glad to hear, let us know if you come down again so we can update you on what's hitting bait.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Good to hear that you enjoyed yourself.


----------

